# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Πρόβλημα σε dimmer

## furtune

Γεια σας παιδια.Εχω το εξις προβλημα στο dimmer που εχω.Το dimmer μου ειναι νεκρο.Δεν δουλευει καθολου.Στη φωτογραφεια που εχω ανεβασει φαινεται το κυκλωμα.Οταν δουλευε, το led ηταν μονιμος αναμενο και οσο αυξανοταν η ενταση του φως μειονοταν η ενταση του φως στο led. Ο δικοπτης δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο γιατι απλα ελεγχει μια αλλη λαμπα (On/Off) απλα ειναι στην ιδια κατασκευη.Τωρα το led δεν αναβει καθολου και το ολο κυκλωμα ειναι νεκρο.Το τρανζιστορακι που φενεται ειναι ενα (BTB04 600SAP).Αυτο ειναι που υποψιαζομαι πιο πολυ.Το dimmer ειναι 300 W και εχει και ψυκτρα απλα την εχω βγαλει αυτη τη στιγμη. Μπορειτε να μου πειτε καποιο πιθανο ελεγχο που μπορω να κανω.Η ασφαλια ειναι οκ :Biggrin: .

----------


## h@ris

Είχα και εγώ πρόβλημα με ένα αντίστοιχο dimmer και έφταιγε ότι δεν έκαναν επαφή τα "σιδεράκια" όταν έκανες slide το dimmer. Δοκίμασε μήπως από την πολύ χρήση σου έχει πάθει κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## furtune

Το μετρισα το ποτενσιομετρο και ειναι οκ.Και αυτο να ηταν που λες εδω στο κυκλωμα δεν αναβει το led που δειχνει οτι ειναι σε λειτουργεια.

----------


## h@ris

Σωστά αυτό δεν το πρόσεξα :P

----------


## gsmaster

Την ασφάλεια την έλεγξες? πολλές φορές τα αυτονόητα τα παραλείπουμε, και προσπαθούμε να βρούμε τα δύσκολα....

----------


## furtune

Δεν διαβασες το μηνυμα μεχρι το τελος.

----------


## FM1

Eκείνο που θα έκανα εγώ (μιας και τα στοιχεία είναι μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα) θα ήταν να τα ελένξω ένα-ένα.
Μπορεί να σου την έχει κάνει και το 600V 4A TRIAC και να θέλει άλλαγμα.

----------


## east electronics

αν και τα τριακ δεν καιγονται σχεδον ποτε ...... δλδ οταν καουν κανουν βραχυκυκλωμα ωστε η λαμπα να αναβει συνεχως ..... για να κανουν διακοπη ειναι μαλλον απιθανο ....

αλλα σωστα πρπει να ελεχτει ολο εξαρτημα προς εξαρτημα .... μια και ειναι στο πατωμα παιζει να ειναι και κατι ξεκολημενο κλπ κλπ κλπ


α ναι ....δεν ειναι τρανσιστορ μεγαλε αυτο ..... τριακ το λενε το παντερημο

----------


## gep58

Αφού δεν ανάβει η λάμπα που ελέγχει το dimmer καθώς και το led, έλεγξε πρώτα απ΄όλα τα απλά δηλ. τη λάμπα και για διακοπές στις καλωδιώσεις λάμπας και παροχής.

gep58

----------

